# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PS3 ανάβει/σβήνει

## ilias26

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα PS3 FAT 80GB (πρόσφατα αναβαθμίστηκε με SSD 240GB) μοντέλο CECHK04 με CFW.

Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής...
Υπάρχουν στιγμές που σβήνει μονή της η κονσόλα και αναβοσβηνει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι..
Το περίεργο είναι ότι σβήνει όταν πάω να παίξω ένα συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι ...ενω σε άλλα παίζει κανονικά ..


Ύστερα από έρευνα που έκανα διαπίστωσα ότι μάλλον χρειάζεται αλλαγή θερμοαγωγιμης πάστας ...
Υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι γνώστης και ειδικός πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα ...θα ήθελα αναλάβει την επίσκευη σε μια λογικη και συμφέρουσα τιμή ...
Από Αθήνα μόνο ..Βρίσκομαι Κυψέλη
Ευχαριστώ
Τηλ viber 6995737652

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Ηλία,
στη 4η σειρά του post σου αναγράφεις :
..................................................  ...
..................................................  ...
..................................................  ...
Το περίεργο είναι ότι σβήνει όταν πάω να παίξω ένα συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι ...ενώ σε άλλα παίζει κανονικά ..

Διαβάζοντας τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά μου δημιουργείται η εξής απορία και σε ρωτάω αν έχεις παρατηρήσει :
ΟΛΑ τ΄ άλλα παιγνίδια τα διαβάζει κανονικά ή υπάρχουν ορισμένα που διαβάζει / παίζει κανονικά κι άλλα ΟΧΙ;
Και σε τι ποσοστό διαβάζει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ αν μπορείς ν΄ αναφέρεις κάποια ποσόστοση σύμφωνα με τις δοκιμές που
΄χεις εκτελέσει.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εφόσον υπάρχουν ορισμένα παιγνίδια που διαβάζονται από τον οπτικό αναγνώστη (LASER) 
του PLAY STATION 3 σου, τότε δεν ισχύουν αυτά που διάβασες στο Διαδίκτυο περί θερμοαγώγιμης πάστας στ΄ IC
που εκτελεί τη λειτουργία της  « ΚΑΡΤΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ »  , αλλά η πλέον πιθανή αιτία που μπαίνει σε κατ/ση STB το 
μηχ/μά σου, είναι η πολύωρη λειτουργία των δίσκων (DVD) των παιγνίων που δεν διαβάζονται, (πιθανότητα μεγάλη :
η χάραξη των καμμένων αυλακιών εγκάρσια, ή επικαθισμένη βρωμιά που χρήζει καθαρισμού μ΄ ένα στεγνό ή ελαφρά
νοτισμένο αντιστατικό πανάκι γυρνώντας το κυκλικά από τ΄ εσωτερικό προς τ΄ εξωτερικό του δίσκου), αλλά κι η
επικάθιση σκόνης επάνω στο λεγόμενο  « μάτι »  του οπτικού αναγνώστη LASER, που κι αυτός χρήζει καθαρισμό μ΄
αντιστατικό πανάκι, αλλά να ΄σαι πάρα πολύ προσεκτικός σ΄ αυτόν καθόσον επικάθεται με γωνία σε κάποιο τύπο
αμορτισέρ και  « τραυματίζεται »  πολύ εύκολα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## ilias26

1.Αρχικά να αναφέρω το ποσοστό των παιχνιδιών που παίζουν απροβληματιστα είναι το 80%.
2.Η κονσολα είναι CFW που σημαίνει ότι όλα τα παιχνίδια παιζουν  από εσωτερικο η εξωτερικό δίσκο μόνο..
3.Παλιοτερα δε μου το έκανε αυτό ...εννοώ δεν έκλεινε μόνη της η κονσόλα κατά τη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού...
Για να μαι ειλικρινής το πρόβλημα ξεκινησε όταν πέρασα το τελευταίο CFW update στο PS3 ..
(CFW EVILNAT 4.88.2 COBRA 8.3 [CEX])

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ηλία,
θέλω να πιστεύω ότι κατέβασες τ΄ αρχείο αναβ/σης (CFW EVILNAT 4.88.2 COBRA 8.3 [CEX]) από το link  «MEGA»  κι είναι ο τύπος :
PUP MD5 : *3202971E05140F24E52B36D5C443AD35* .
Εδώ τώρα θέλει «διάβασμα» η όλη διαδ/σία.

Υπάρχει κάποιο link  ( https://www.brewology.com/?p=4627 )  που μεταφρασμένο στην Ελληνική (από το Google Translate),
γράφει από ποιές ιστοσελίδες και σε ποιές περιπτώσεις κατεβαίνουν αρχεία αναβ/σης :

- CFW EVILNAT 4.88.2 COBRA 8.3 [CEX] [noBT]
  Για PS3 με κατεστραμμένη μονάδα bluetooth τύπου :
  PUP MD5 : *360569FE808B1815BD05258C8496003F* ,

- CFW EVILNAT 4.88.2 COBRA 8.3 [CEX] [noBD + noBT]
  Για PS3 με μονάδα bluray και μονάδα bluetooth κατεστραμμένη τύπου :
  PUP MD5 : *D8BB1F47B77F1737F974308B935F81B6* ,

- Τ΄ υλικολογισμικό Dual Boot 4.88 του Littlebalup για PS3 ήδη σε CFW CEX   
  τύπου : PUP MD5 : *7ED539AAE96D89F1BB1AF0343A59F3A0*
  που κατεβαίνει από το link : https://www.mediafire.com/file/78usf...balup.zip/file ,

- Υλικολογισμικό *HFW 4.88 Dual Boot* για PS3 ήδη σε CFW CEX
  ίδιο με το 4.88 DB του Littlebalup, αλλά με silk_webkit.sprx από 4.82 για ν΄ επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση του ps3xploit (HEN)
  του τύπου PUP MD5 : *6626784C2456582BF5AAFA1439FA03DF* .

Επίσης κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο .pdf της Evilnat όπου μεταφρασμένο κι αυτό στην Ελληνική γλώσσα μέσω του Google Translate
που διαβάζοντάς το θα πάρεις αρκετές πληροφορίες σχετικά με την τελευταία αναβ/ση λογισμικού (*4.88.2*) στο PS3 και μάλιστα
επισημαίνεται ότι παρ΄ ότι μεσολάβησαν αρκετοί μήνες από το προηγούμενο λογισμικό και δουλεύτηκε πολύ το νεώτερο, πιθανόν
να δημιουργεί προβλήματα και γι΄ αυτό ζητούν επικ/νία μαζί τους ώστε να τ΄ επιδιορθώσουν.

Εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ και ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

